# A Good Medical Spell Check?



## MichelleMed (Mar 22, 2017)

I usually just use Google when trying to figure out how to spell certain medical or drug names. I was wondering if anyone knew of a good program that will spell check inside Word or other application?

TIA
Michelle


----------



## ladydiana (Mar 23, 2017)

I had a program called Spellex already installed on my computer that was given to me by the school. It seemed to do a good job at catching misspelled medical words. Not sure of the cost of it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## rosyalley (Apr 18, 2017)

Many thanks! Going to give it a try. I've also noticed that I've been spending too much time on googling words I need


----------

